# Version d'une application



## kanabzh29 (29 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour,

J'aimerais savoir si il est possible de connaitre la version d'un logiciel .app à partir du terminal, existe t'il une commande. Pour les photos il y a exiftool. Y a t'il quelque chose d'équivalent pour les logiciel.

Merci d'avance


----------



## pickwick (29 Juillet 2009)

A partir du terminal....à quoi cela sert-il ? Sinon il faut faire "Lire les informations" une fois positionné sur l'application voulue, mais cela je pense que tu le sais.


----------



## kanabzh29 (29 Juillet 2009)

Je sais qu'en faisant "Lire les informations" on voit ces informations, mais j'aimerais savoir si il est possible de le faire via le terminal.


----------



## bompi (29 Juillet 2009)

Une application est un dossier qui contient entre autres un fichier _Contents/Info.plist_. Ça devrait être un bon début.


----------

